
CSS Exclusions and Grid Layout - bpierre
https://www.rachelandrew.co.uk/archives/2016/03/16/css-exclusions-and-grid-layout/
======
mchahn
> Currently there appears to be no activity around Exclusions.

That's a shame. It seems like a no-brainer to me. With all the semi-useless
features out there this one would stand out.

